

Show HN: My first 5 minutes in a VPS and beyond, in scripts - drKarl
https://github.com/drkarl/install-scripts

======
drKarl
OP here, this is a set of scripts to run in a new VPS, to install some basic
stuff that you'll need on every server, to create a new user with sudo powers,
to disable root admin, install etckeeper, install and setup ufw firewall and
then, as a user, somesupercharging like zsh with presto, clones your dotfiles,
tmux... Finally a set of optional scripts to install additional software which
doesn't install with a line-liner (apt-get install) but requires some
combination of download, untar, compile (cmake or ./configure, make, make
install...), or add a new repo and download...

Both suggestions to improve and pull requests are welcome.

~~~
stephenr
> some basic stuff that you'll need on every server

That's quite a stretch.

